# fighter



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Πόσους και πόσα *fighter* ξέρετε και ποια είναι η απόδοση για το καθένα;

Μπορείτε να πείτε μόνο ένα ο καθένας. Δεκτές και οι σύνθετες λέξεις.

*fighter = μαχητικό αεροσκάφος*


----------



## cougr (Jul 13, 2014)

Siamese fighter (aka Siamese fighting fish, betta fish) - σιαμαίος μαχητής;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

cougr said:


> Siamese fighter (aka Siamese fighting fish, betta fish) - σιαμαίος μαχητής;



Στον Πάπυρο: *μαχητής*
Στη Βικιπαίδεια: *ψάρι-μονομάχος (Betta splendens - Μπέτα η λαμπρή)*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ψάρι_μονομάχος
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_fighting_fish


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 13, 2014)

fighter: o πυγμάχος


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2014)

fighter στις πολεμικές τέχνες: μαχητής.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2014)

...
*street fighter = οδομάχος* / *street fight = οδομαχία

*


daeman said:


> ...
> Το προφανές και αναμενόμενο, καμία σχέση με αθλητικά:
> 
> _Street Fighting Man_ - Rolling Stones



'Cause in sleepy Lexi town there's just no place for a street fighting man...




Spoiler



Ev'rywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy 
'Cause summer's here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy 

Hey! Think the time is right for a palace revolution 
'Cause where I live the game to play is not compromise solution 

Hey! Said my name is called disturbance 
I'll shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants 
Well, what can a poor boy do 
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band 
'Cause in sleepy London town 
There's just no place for a street fighting man 
No 
Get down


Said my name is called Disturbance.

*Ανακαλύψτε ποιο μαχητικό αεροσκάφος είστε!*


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2014)

*firefighter* = πυροσβέστης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2014)

*bullfighter* = ταυρομάχος


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

Κατ'αναλογία να πούμε τον cage fighter κλωβομάχο, να γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> κλωβομάχος



 Τέλειο! Εμένα μ' αρέσει πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2014)

Όχι, να τον πούμε κλουβιομάχο, με καταγωγή τα Μέγαρα και μεγάλο του αμόρε τη Σουβλίτσα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Από τα slips ξεκίνησαν όλα:



SBE said:


> Από εδώ:
> Όσοι δούλεψαν με τον ηθοποιό και πρώην μαχητή σε κλουβιά, απέτισαν φόρο τιμής από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει δούλεψαν σε κλουβιά; Και ο ηθοποιός πριν γίνει ηθοποιός ήταν μαχητής για ποιό πράγμα;
> ...





Palavra said:


> Εεεεμ, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναι (και γουίκι). Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι για το άρθρο θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερα να προσπαθήσουν να το πουν διαφορετικά, το κακό όμως είναι ότι στις πολεμικές τέχνες κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί ελληνικά.





SBE said:


> Σημείωση: λες να μην κοίταξα πως λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτό το πράμα; Από που νομίζεις ότι βρήκα το ΜΜΑ; Μην υποτιμάς τόσο πολύ τη νοημοσύνη μου.
> 
> Ναι, αλλά θα έλεγες ότι κάνει οχτάωρο στο κλουβί και χτυπάει και κάρτα;
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για τον *fighter* σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Παλαιστής; Να το κάνω νήμα; Να πιω καφέ πρώτα.





Palavra said:


> Το _*μαχητής*_ είναι σωστό, εάν μιλάμε για πολεμικές τέχνες. Γκουγλίστε «μαχητής» και οποιαδήποτε πολεμική τέχνη (μάι τάι, κουγκ φου, ΜΜΑ) και θα δείτε.
> 
> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, διαφωνώ και με τον εαυτό μου παραπάνω, πώς να το πούν αλλιώς στα ελληνικά; Αν κανείς δεν θέλει να πει κέιτζ φάιτερ, θα πει αυτό που έγραψε η Λάιφο (που για μια φορά δεν έκανε πατάτα). Άντε να το πει λίγο πιο περιφραστικά.





SBE said:


> Εμένα το μαχητής με παραπέμπει σε πολεμιστή. Οι πολεμικές τέχνες μπορεί να είναι πολεμικές, αλλά δεν είναι πόλεμος, αθλητισμός είναι, οπότε δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο ακριβές.





Palavra said:


> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρεις το χώρο, προφανώς.





nickel said:


> Στο νήμα που έχει ανοίξει και σας περιμένει υπάρχει ήδη και ο όρος *μονομάχος*.
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15090-fighter





Gilgamesh said:


> Απλά δεν το έχει συνηθίσει το αφτί. Πάρε παράδειγμα τον _ξιφομάχο_, είναι κι αυτός ένας μαχητής του αθλητισμού (πλέον). :)





SBE said:


> Στον ξιφομάχο είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρο από τη λέξη ποιό είναι το αντικέιμενο του αθλήματος. Ομοίως και με τον πυγμάχο, τον παλαιστή κλπ. Ο μαχητής μου φαίνεται πολύ αόριστος. Ο μονομάχος που λέει ο Νίκελ έχει μέσα του λίγο από το σώου του αθλήματος, αλλά κι αυτό δεν μπερδεύει;
> 
> Νίκελ, μετάφερέ μας άμα είναι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, να τον πούμε κλουβιομάχο, με καταγωγή τα Μέγαρα και μεγάλο του αμόρε τη Σουβλίτσα...



Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι με κεφαλαίο Κ, αφού μάχεται τον Κλούβιο;
Ο κλωβομάχος έχει ψευτομεγαλοπρέπεια, ανώτερα πράματα!


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 13, 2014)

Μπορούμε να πούμε και «αγωνιστής», π.χ. σε φράσεις όπως «Θα ζήσει (ο τραυματίας/ασθενής/ηλικιωμένος), _he's a fighter_»;

ΥΓ: Eurofighter


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2014)

*Dog fighter* = άσος των αιθέρων (;))


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Dog fighter* = άσος των αιθέρων (;))



Ή «πιλότος αερομαχιών» (επειδή «άσους» λένε συνήθως όσους έχουν πετύχει >5 καταρρίψεις). :-D


----------



## cougr (Jul 14, 2014)

_*Dogfighters (dog-fighters, dog fighters)*_ λέγονται και αυτοί που ανατρέφουν σκυλιά με σκοπό να συμμετάσχουν σε οργανωμένους αγώνες σκυλομαχίας. Απόδοση; Σκυλομάχοι;


Προσθέτω επίσης το _*freedom fighter*_ και τις πολλαπλές αποδόσεις του: 

*μαχητές/αγωνιστές/υπέρμαχοι/υπερασπιστές/πολεμιστές*/άλλα; *της ελευθερίας*

Phew! Νομίζω ότι έχω καλύψει όλη την γκάμα των πιθανών αποδόσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Ναι, και άργησαν οι *freedom fighters*. 
Από τις αποδόσεις προτιμώ _μαχητές της ελευθερίας, αγωνιστές της ελευθερίας, μαχητές για την ελευθερία, αγωνιστές για την ελευθερία_ (και, σε ελεύθερη απόδοση, θα προσέθετα και τους *αντάρτες* για μονολεκτικό).

Τα _υπέρμαχους της ελευθερίας, υπερασπιστές της ελευθερίας_ θα τα προτιμούσα αντίστοιχα των _champions of freedom, defenders of freedom_. Σ' αυτά θα πρόσθετα και τους _πρόμαχους της ελευθερίας_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2014)

Πριν προλάβουν Ζάζουλας και Χαρβ, ας αναφέρω και αυτά τα Freedom Fighters:

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_F-5#mediaviewer/Αρχείο:Greek_F-5A_Freedom_Fighter_1.jpg


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Και, με την ευκαιρία (αφού αρχίσαμε να παραβαίνουμε τον κανόνα «μόνο ένα ο καθένας»):

*National Organisation of Cypriot Fighters* = Εθνική Οργάνωσις Κυπρίων Αγωνιστών (ΕΟΚΑ)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EOKA


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 14, 2014)

*rebel fighter* = αντάρτης μαχητής, επαναστάτης μαχητής


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2014)

foo fighter = ?


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> foo fighter = ?



UFO-μαχητικά + ου μαχητικά + φο μαχητικά = ουφομαχητικά

faux UFOs sighted by FUBARs 






And the foomobile in flight:







scoop.diamondgalleries.com/Home/4/1/73/1016?articleID=146625

Learn to fly - Foo Fighters


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> foo fighter = ?


foot fighter = ? (δεν είναι μόνο αυτή, έχει πολλές το επάγγελμα)


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> foot fighter = ? (δεν είναι μόνο αυτή, έχει πολλές το επάγγελμα)



Ε, η ποδομάχος (λόγ.), η ποδομαχήτρια :laugh: | ορθοπεδικός

Παρά πόδα, αρμ, κατά πόδας, μπαμ!

Ώφου, κερά μου, δύναμη
στον πόδα που την έχεις
Μα μη με κάμεις τ' αλατιού
μόνο να με προσέχεις


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2014)

crime fighter/crimefighter?


----------

